# Whats wrong with this picture at a 3d range



## byrdman03cars (Sep 15, 2010)

That is crazy, way too dangerous for my taste.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Unbelievable! Nobody else finds this a bit WRONG! I wouldn`t even take that shot because all it takes is one thing to go wrong and somebody gets hurt. Went to a shoot that had targets 3 & 5 shooting toward each other. Found out when someone missed the target and the arrow hit a tree a few feet from one guys head that was in our group. Stopped everything right then until it was corrected.


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

I personally wouldnt take that shot. I also wonder about the guy about to shoot and why he would think that that was an acceptable situation.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah thats pretty crazy....was the guy actually shooting or just making it look like it for the camera? looks like the peep is still facing down as if it isnt drawn back...could be wrong.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

lilcajun said:


> yeah thats pretty crazy....was the guy actually shooting or just making it look like it for the camera? looks like the peep is still facing down as if it isnt drawn back...could be wrong.


I think you are right.......he was just demostrating for the camera. I just can't understand how anyone would set targets like this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Did some some kids find some targets and set up a unsupervised shoot? Whoever set that up should be banned from setting up a shoot ever again. Safety is job one.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have never seen anything like this ever. Im still shaking my head.


i agree Dan, turkey targets should be illegal 

ps that is CRAZY

joe


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

just so you know he was demonstrating for the camera


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

YankeeRebel said:


> Did some some kids find some targets and set up a unsupervised shoot? Whoever set that up should be banned from setting up a shoot ever again. Safety is job one.


Nope, it wasn't any kids.......This was from the NFAA 3-d championship in Yankton, ND


----------



## franck7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Normaly you have judges walking on the practice to check all the window of shooting for safety before the contest. This should not be possible.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

No way that should ever be allowed.I would not shoot that target and it should have ben reset .All of the clubs around here ask if you think you see a target that's dangerous please let us know asap .


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have never seen anything like this ever. Im still shaking my head.


WOW! That is an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Nope, it wasn't any kids.......This was from the NFAA 3-d championship in Yankton, ND


 Wow! That's amazing that they are not setting up their shoots any better than that. I hope they have good Insurance and no one gets hurt from there negligence.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The photo was taken with the shooter at full draw for PICTURE TAKING PURPOSES...that arrow was NOT SHOT. However, even setting up for the picture taking was a danerous act in and of itself!!

That doesn't excuse what apparently was a lack of a 2nd or 3rd party involved in setting up one target, and then a person staying at the previous target while that next one was being set up....Apparently that "cross-check" was somehow circumvented.

Now, add to this the "potential" of an additional dangerous act...SKY DRAWING, and it is even worse! Oh, I forgot, "sky drawing" isn't a "problem" that needs to be dealt with. Don't be for saying "sky drawing" isn't a problem...in this case it is obvious that it would create an even more extreme dangerous situation.....even if the next stake wasn't that close, but say 100 yards further out.....

Now, I certainly do agree that a target even being set up like this is totally unacceptable, and whomever laid it out musta been on the cell phone with both eyes closed and clueless as to where the next target's shooting position was located.

The FIRST GROUP to see this situation should probably have stopped completely, sought out a range official, and demanded the target be moved immediately; otherwise NO MORE SHOOTERS would advance past this point. But, of course, that didn't happen.

SAFETY FIRST seems to have taken 3rd or 4 place these days, and COMMON SENSE has flown the coop almost completely.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

is the turkey facing the wrong way?
i got a lucky 12 on one last sunday. a first for me.

(seriously, i read and commented on this situation on the General forum. unless it was deliberatly photo shopped it ranks as one of the worst target sets i've ever seen.)


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Well said Tom. :thumb:


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Very Dangerous if legit...... Also wondering who is taking pics with a cell phone on the range at a sanctioned shoot????????


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Not smart......don't believe I've come across a situation like that yet...and dont' want to!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Tom,

I'm not sure, but I don't think the guy posing for the shot even has his bow drawn. It is difficult to tell, but the limbs don't look drawn and the peep (as somebody else mentioned) doesn't look rotated.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Never in my years of shooting 3d have I ever seen such a poor set up and this was not the only target dangerous on this course. I can only imigine if someone could set this up and what other targets looked like.

Its the range official job or who set this up to make it safe. Good reminder for future folks setting ranges up to remember always know what behind the target.
DB


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess yelling "four" would'nt work.?.?.?.?:archer:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JEDIROCK said:


> Very Dangerous if legit...... Also wondering who is taking pics with a cell phone on the range at a sanctioned shoot????????


Im glad he did for so many reasons. Something to learn from.
DB


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Nope, it wasn't any kids.......This was from the NFAA 3-d championship in Yankton, ND


It was Yankton, SD
And as stated, the guy didn't shoot but was at the stake for his target and only there to demonstrate for the picture how idiotic the target setup was.

Lien2


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I teach school so I am not surprised that people are this stupid, is there anywhere you can just trust the people in charge and not have to have your defenses. I feel like I have my butt squeezed all the time so that someone dosen't slip something in when I least expect it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Padgett said:


> I teach school so I am not surprised that people are this stupid, is there anywhere you can just trust the people in charge and not have to have your defenses. I feel like I have my butt squeezed all the time so that someone dosen't slip something in when I least expect it.


In the service, we said we carried two things in our back pockets: " A large bottle of duck oil in one pocket, and a package of Preparation-H in the other. The duck oil was to help keep the crap rolling off our backs, and you can well imagine the purpose behind the package of Preparation-H.
The other thing was: always have at least two back-up plans beyond the original plan, because when things were going well/right...Murphy was about to strike out with the wrath of Khan...and you had better be ready....with....you got it, the extra plan, the bottle of duck oil, and a Preparation-H suppository.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I would leave and complain on the way out.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Not good. lain:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont believe I would be shooting that course.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So I take it people saw the range setup and still shot at this Range???????

Integrity is great nowdays.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

:doh:


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Man that is freaking crazy!!! Not acceptable!! I cant believe people shot that and did not complain. I would shut them down in a heart beat and pull there insurance.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope that is photoshoped...........


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Just for further info, this same pic is on 3D Shoots with a thread on the same subject. Not only was something overlooked during setup, but during the shoot NFAA range officials were contacted and they apparently saw nothing wrong with this setup. There were also apparently several other similar target setups.

Maybe, with our postings on here, somebody within the NFAA will take notice and make some effort to see that this does not become the norm. I personally think some heads should roll over this. Somebody certainly had their head up their ass during setup and if the range officials OK'd this after it being brought to their attention then theirs are the heads that should go on the chopping block.

If I were anybody of any importance I would call for a total BOYCOTT of all NFAA shoots until such time as an acceptable public explanation has been brought forward by the NFAA. We the shooting public deserve nothing less.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I am curious. Who would be held liable if someone took this shot and killed one of those in front of the target.

I could see a lawyer tearing everyone and suing everyone envolved including the archer shooting.
DB


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

bfisher said:


> Just for further info, this same pic is on 3D Shoots with a thread on the same subject. Not only was something overlooked during setup, but during the shoot NFAA range officials were contacted and they apparently saw nothing wrong with this setup. There were also apparently several other similar target setups.
> 
> Maybe, with our postings on here, somebody within the NFAA will take notice and make some effort to see that this does not become the norm. I personally think some heads should roll over this. Somebody certainly had their head up their ass during setup and if the range officials OK'd this after it being brought to their attention then theirs are the heads that should go on the chopping block.
> 
> *If I were anybody of any importance I would call for a total BOYCOTT of all NFAA shoots until such time as an acceptable public explanation has been brought forward by the NFAA. We the shooting public deserve nothing less.*


I don't think I have shot a NFAA shoot but, I can tell you if they call that "acceptable", I will never shoot nor support them in the future if it comes my way. 
If it is true (I hate hearsay) I think they need to be blasted in an Archery publication...........


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I remember reading a thread a couple years back on here that the Redding shoot in California had similar setups. People walking behind targets.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I just got this from an email response- 


_"Sir, You are correct that the pictured shot is not safe and is not considered so by NFAA officials. The staking of the range was done during a blizzard and visibility on the range was very limited. Range officials were notified of the condition and the placement of the shooting lane was immediately corrected.

We hope that you don't consider this to be the standard for NFAA ranges. Please refer to page 83 of our By-Laws for the accepted standards for range set up."_


----------

